# Savory French Toast



## sarah (Aug 19, 2009)

Its not actually french toast off course.this is what my kids call it.its my own creation.i started it as a quick meal or snack for my kids(i'm trying to cut down on their sugar intake because of toothaches etc),but now its a family favorite.Can also be served as a simple but tasty appetizer.

 beat eggs.add a little milk,a little soya sauce,a dash of salt,pepper,a sprinkle of garlic and onion powder,finely chopped onions,parsley,finely chopped green bell pepper and jalepeno(not for kids off course).mix everything.dip toasts(white bread for kids and i make mine with whole grain bran bread) in it and pan fry in a little vegetable oil or butter.sprinkle parmesan cheese when the toast is still hot.cut one toast in 4 triangles and serve with ketchup.


----------



## bigbuglv (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. I did try it out but after i toast it it was not really crunchy. I am not sure if my ingredients was too wet or is the the type of bread was not the right one. I am just using a normal white bread.

Vinz


----------



## sarah (Aug 20, 2009)

bigbuglv said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I did try it out but after i toast it it was not really crunchy. I am not sure if my ingredients was too wet or is the the type of bread was not the right one. I am just using a normal white bread.
> 
> Vinz



 well i prefer them slightly crunchy on the outside and chewy on the inside just like a french toast,but if u want them really crunchy,toast them on a very low flame and let them brown slowly,on low heat.they will be crunchy.


----------



## radhuni (Aug 22, 2009)

I have tried this recipe and it was excellent, but I have added finely chopped onion and garlic instead of powder.


----------



## sarah (Aug 23, 2009)

radhuni said:


> I have tried this recipe and it was excellent, but I have added finely chopped onion and garlic instead of powder.



thanks radhuni!glad you liked it.Chopped garlic is a good option too,chopped onion i always add but my kids dont like garlic pieces,so


----------

